# Bent Trike ? (adjustable boom on the fly)



## sheddy (6 Feb 2008)

Folks, are there any recumbent trikes that can be quickly adjusted for variable leg length ?
I would stand more chance of getting planning permission from SWIMBO if we could both use it without mucking about removing links. It would also be handy if it folded but that would prob be asking too much.


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Feb 2008)

The KMX kart has a pedal boom with two quick release bolts.
It's designed as an off road trike and the gearing is not brilliant for road use but I find mine very serviceable.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Feb 2008)

THe problem is chain length....

None of the present crop of trikes have a system to allow this unfortunately.

he only one I know with a system is the Hase Kettwiesel...


----------



## davidwalton (6 Feb 2008)

Cunobelin said:


> THe problem is chain length....
> 
> None of the present crop of trikes have a system to allow this unfortunately.
> 
> he only one I know with a system is the Hase Kettwiesel...



an option with the HP Velotechnik Scorpion as well. See
http://www.bikefix.co.uk/index.php?...c49f&get_ol_id=4&get_gl_id=7&get_sgl_id=90#a7
listed under Accessories as 'Quick Release Front Boom'.

BTW- The FX version of the Scorpion does fold up.


----------



## stevew (6 Feb 2008)

I thought I read somewhere that http://www.ice.hpv.co.uk/ offer the quick adjust system now. Can't find it on their web site though. Would be worth a quick call.


----------



## sukhoi356 (7 Feb 2008)

*adjustable boom*

Hi Steve, I have just bought a 2nd hand Trice (luverly piece of kit) the guy that owned it was over 6foot! My wife is 5'4" and i am 5'7" the boom is an XL so must be cut to standard size and then order a quick adjust system from ICE £79 =p&p. You will still have to cut the chain if the difference is huge as my example 6foot4 to 5foot4 both max sizes. E-mail the ICE guys you will be surprised at how helpful they are(And its British)! All the best Alex


----------



## byegad (8 Feb 2008)

Trice used to offer a system similar to the Kettweisel as an option. When I bought my QNT in May last year it was still available.


----------



## banjokat (13 Feb 2008)

How about using a pair of SRAM powerlinks? Once they're positioned right it should be no trouble removing / refitting a small section of chain.


----------



## mickle (13 Feb 2008)

sukhoi356 said:


> Hi Steve, I have just bought a 2nd hand Trice (luverly piece of kit) the guy that owned it was over 6foot! My wife is 5'4" and i am 5'7" the boom is an XL so must be cut to standard size and then order a quick adjust system from ICE £79 =p&p. You will still have to cut the chain if the difference is huge as my example 6foot4 to 5foot4 both max sizes. E-mail the ICE guys you will be surprised at how helpful they are(And its British)! All the best Alex



British company/ Taiwan bikes.


----------



## stevew (13 Feb 2008)

"British company/ Taiwan bikes."

I don't think so !!
Both Alex's and mine are UK made and the latest ones do indeed have some Taiwan parts like the rear sus. unit but it's an English product with an English pedigree sold by a company with a healthy regard for good customer service. To call them "Taiwan bikes" is just plain wrong.
Its a bit like calling any bike, where ever it's made, Chinese/Japanese because it has some Shimano bits on it. 
The product may not be "your cup of tea" but that's all.


----------



## sukhoi356 (13 Feb 2008)

*British Company /Taiwan bikes!!!!!!!!*

Mickle i find your input a bit paranoid! Especially since the chap was after some advice on QR or Quick adjust boom kit to which you added nothing!!!! Your point may or may not be valid but stay on topic eh!
Alex (a very pleased Kingcycle rider, British designed and built)


----------



## LeeW (8 Mar 2008)

ICE do offer a quick adjust system for Trice trikes, not sure if it will fit anything else though, it has a chainring guard as part of it.
It cannot be really be adjusted while actually riding but can be done quickly off the bike, there is a idler to take up chain slack so no need to add/remove links.


----------



## squeaker (9 Mar 2008)

banjokat said:


> How about using a pair of SRAM powerlinks? Once they're positioned right it should be no trouble removing / refitting a small section of chain.


S'wot I do: works


----------

